# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Làng nướng Nam Bộ - Quán nhậu Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Làng nướng Nam Bộ*
> 
> _283 - 285/C145 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P.12, Q.10, TP.HCM
> Tel: (08) 38632309, (08) 38622569_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Làng nướng Nam Bộ 283 - 285/C145 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P.12, Q.10, TP.HCM_
> 
> _546 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 11, Quận 3 - Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: (08)3 8445525_ 
> ...



Vài năm trước đây khi mô hình làng nướng xuất hiện ở TP HCM thì làng nướng Nam Bộ trên đường Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, quận 10 được dân nhậu truyền tụng với nhau rất nhiều. 


Làng nướng Nam Bộ phục vụ trên 50-100 món nướng dân dã đồng quê Nam Bộ, với đội ngũ đầu bếp lâu năm nhiều kinh nghiệm sẽ cho bạn được thưởng thức hàng chục món ăn ngon. Khung cảnh thiên nhiên đồng quê rất thoáng mát, tạo cho bạn cảm giác thích thú và thoải mái.










Làng nướng sử dụng nguồn nguyên liệu từ thủy hải sản, đặc sản tươi sống, các loại rau gắn liền với cuộc sống dân dã đồng quê sông nước Nam Bộ: cheo nướng Nam bộ, Nai nướng Nam bộ, lươn nướng sả ớt, thỏ nướng chao, thỏ nướng Nam bộ...


Ở các làng nướng, thường chưa đến 7h tối là các bàn đã kín chỗ ngồi, người đến mua thức ăn đem về nhà cũng phải xếp hàng dày đặc. Trong bảng thực đơn tại một làng nướng Nam Bộ còn có món "kỳ tôm" nghe hơi lạ tai. Con kỳ tôm cũng giống như con kỳ đà, nhưng trên lưng có nhiều vẩy, thịt nó ngon ngọt và rất bổ, nguồn thịt kỳ tôm được lái buôn ở Bình Thuận, Ninh Thuận mang vào cho các nhà hàng theo đơn đặt trước.


Đặc biệt của các làng nướng Nam Bộ là các món nước chấm đều do chính chủ nhà hàng tự tay pha chế. Thứ đến là nhân viên chạy bàn đều là nam giới. Và đặc biệt quan trọng là làng nướng luôn luôn cỏ đủ nguồn thịt rừng tươi sống để sẵn sàng đáp ứng nhu cầu của khách. 










Đội ngũ nhân viên duyên dáng, lịch thiệp, ân cần sẽ làm cho bạn thích thú và cảm thấy rất hài lòng vì món ăn rất ngon và giá cả rất bình dân.




> *Làng nướng Nam Bộ*
> 
> _283 - 285/C145 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P.12, Q.10, TP.HCM
> Tel: (08) 38632309, (08) 38622569_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Làng nướng Nam Bộ 283 - 285/C145 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P.12, Q.10, TP.HCM_
> 
> _546 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 11, Quận 3 - Hồ Chí Minh
> Điện thoại: (08)3 8445525_ 
> ...



Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

hấp dẫn nhỉ

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình thích ăn đồ nướng lắm  :love struck: 
Mấy món lẩu vs rán nhìn hấp dẫn quá đi

----------


## Amp21

Toàn đặc sản kiểu Nam Bộ nhỉ
SG là thích mấy món nhâu kiểu này lắm

----------


## lovetravel

toàn món ngon

----------


## littlegirl

ngon thế, mình thích món nướng

----------


## thangmay

toàn những món hấp dẫn. chẹp chẹp

----------

